# Feeder fish goldfish?



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

Are feeder fish goldfish? Also, if I wanted to keep one as a pet, would a large fish bowl be big enough? Is a rosy red minnow considered a feeder fish?


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Read this other thread.

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/goldfish-koi-ponds/34459-how-big-tank.html


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Rosies are sold as feeders, if that's what you mean.


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

The term feeders doesn't mean any certain type of fish. There are many types of feeders. Yes goldfish are used as feeders along with other types of fish. Most times feeders are cold water fish. 

No a bowl is not good enough for a goldfish. You need at least 20g for one and another 10-15g for every goldfish after that. If you want a fish in a bowl then get a beta fish. Your common feeder goldfish can grow over a foot long and live for more then 10 years easily. They are great fish though providing you can house them properly. 

Here's a picture of my 55g with 7 goldfish. That's a 4 foot long tank to put it into perspective. This setup is about half of what's "needed" to take care of goldfish properly. I am planning an outdoor 200g-300g pond for them soon. My biggest is around 8 inches and it was originally a feeder goldfish about just under 2 inches. 









good luck.


----------

